# Searching and Filter Functionality



## Les T (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi,
I've loaded 4 years of photos in LR CC. Each year is an album.  In LR Classic I've extensively used keywords and retained them in LR CC. In Classic I have a number of Collections for projects, holidays, etc.

Adobe seems to be suggesting that in LR CC creating further albums (collections) is a thing of the past and searching is becoming quicker and easier especially with the AI image recognition functionality.  However I'm struggling to understand how I can use it successfully. 

I have a keyword of "Family".  If I search for Family the search algorithm ignores the keyword and lists images it thinks are of a family. Which is good but not 100%. I can miss key-worded images and have others that are included which are not my family. I tried to trick the search by changing my keyword to "kFamily" but that was not completely successful. 

The keyword *filter* drop down option is 100% correct. Problem with that is that selecting multiple keywords results in an OR selection. Can't see and way of making that an AND selection? I want to search for Family and Holidays and Ethan (my grandson).

Regards,
    Les


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 3, 2018)

Pending improvements in the search capabilities, I'd tackle your example search by filtering on Ethan (assuming he's the only "Ethan" in your keyword list), add the results into a temporary album, select that album then filter again on Holidays (I'm guessing that Family would be a bit of a redundancy, so not needed). That'll give you all pictures with the Ethan and Holidays keywords. Not ideal, but not too difficult to do.


----------



## Les T (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for the reply.
My main take from your reply is that searching/filtering needs more work from Adobe and its not just my poor understand of the functionality.
For the foreseeable future my weapon of choice is LR Classic.  I'm using them as separate tools. As mentioned previously I've loaded 4 years of images into LR CC to see how it works. Occasionally I'll load a few new photos in both and see if I can produce similar results.  As an amateur I have the luxury of time do this. 
I'm using it to edit my iPhone images. If there are any good keepers I down load them from LR CC and them upload to LR Classic.  I don't have any syncing between the two.
I'm looking forward to seeing how LR CC progresses over time.
Regards,
   Les


----------

